# things made from conduit



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm an electrican so I have a dang near free supply of conduit. I highly doubt what you are calling conduit is what you are meaning tho. EMT (electrical metalic tubing) is what most of the things referred to on here as conduit I haven't built much with. I do plan on building some ladder stands for next year out of EMT.

As far as real conduit I've built these out of 1 inch rigid.
For the rear of my blazer









The front in process


----------



## TC-CountryBoy (Aug 30, 2004)

I am all for building my own stuff from utility trailers, hitches, folding ramps to load my atv in the truck and even stuff for inside the house, but when I looked into making my own ladder stands, it wasn't worth it when I added up the material and my time. I can go and buy a 15 foot ladder stand for between $50 and $60. You mentioned buying a welder, you could buy several stands for the price of a small decent welder. Besides, I don't know how much I would trust the conduit as most is pretty thin and bends pretty easily. However, if you want some ideas, I would look in the hunting catalogs and see how they are done. Just my two cents.

TC


----------



## bowmender (Jul 5, 2006)

I built a climing stand from EMT conduit almost 20 years ago worked great. Used it exclusively for 15 years.


----------



## ac777 (Nov 13, 2008)

ya Id like to see some projects other than ladder stands made of EMT, is it pretty easy to bend with a conduit bender?


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*Some of my stuff*

Here are things I have made using EMT conduit. Most of my stuff is on here already but I can provide links: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=771962
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1008060
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1041583

In other words if you can bend and weld conduit correctly, you can make most anything!!!!


----------



## krist003 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Caution!*

Welding galvanized conduit gives off deadly gases (slow painful death), so i would advise against it. Although i have done it before, just be careful.

I would recommend using dom tubing found at metal suppliers, or if you must, have a very well ventilated area for welding anything galvanized...or grind it all off for that matter. I have heard that drinking milk after taking in fumes helps.


----------



## dustyvarmint (Dec 22, 2005)

krist003 said:


> Welding galvanized conduit gives off deadly gases (slow painful death), so i would advise against it. Although i have done it before, just be careful.
> 
> I would recommend using dom tubing found at metal suppliers, or if you must, have a very well ventilated area for welding anything galvanized...or grind it all off for that matter. I have heard that drinking milk after taking in fumes helps.


No wonder I'm brain-damaged. My high school didn't have a lot of money to buy replacement hurdles so I used EMT to rebuild them by brazing up lots of new pieces.

I'm suing old Mr. Xxxx....

good luck, dv


----------



## Silent Death 54 (Oct 28, 2009)

krist003 said:


> Welding galvanized conduit gives off deadly gases (slow painful death), so i would advise against it. Although i have done it before, just be careful.
> 
> I would recommend using dom tubing found at metal suppliers, or if you must, have a very well ventilated area for welding anything galvanized...or grind it all off for that matter. I have heard that drinking milk after taking in fumes helps.


X2..... I used to do a lot of galvanized welding when I did high pressure steam boilers, mostly indoors modifying bungs on huge water storage tanks, and I would have a gallon of milk at my side and drink it while welding. Go outside the area as often as possible for fresh air. It does give off gas and will make you severely ill. Do ANY welding outside and do drink lots of milk. 

Stay Safe,
Franz


----------



## letsgobowhuntin (Aug 4, 2009)

I looked into making my own ladder stands, it wasn't worth it when I added up the material and my time. I can go and buy a 15 foot ladder stand for between $50 and $60. You mentioned buying a welder, you could buy several stands for the price of a small decent welder. Besides, I don't know how much I would trust the conduit as most is pretty thin and bends pretty easily. TC[/QUOTE]

In highschool I build a bridge out of 1/8" sqaure pieces of wood that held 108 lbs before breaking. It's not about saving money it's about making cool stuff or DIY projects. I've made awsome stands out of wood that are better than anything you can buy. Like the rear bumper in this post .....that's awsome, can't buy one like it.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

I MADE THIS T TOP FOR MY BOAT WITH CONDUIT


----------



## umahunter (Nov 30, 2009)

*hmm*



krist003 said:


> Welding galvanized conduit gives off deadly gases (slow painful death), so i would advise against it. Although i have done it before, just be careful.
> 
> I would recommend using dom tubing found at metal suppliers, or if you must, have a very well ventilated area for welding anything galvanized...or grind it all off for that matter. I have heard that drinking milk after taking in fumes helps.


ditto its called metal fume fever and ive had it you don't want it. the pisser is it takes about 4-6 hours to set in. so if ya screwed up and inhaled some fumes. ya get ta watch the clock and wait. lol imagine puking as hard as you ever have an triple that  <-- how yer eyes will look this can be avoided by simply grinding of the galvinizeing dont inhale the dust :jam:


----------



## glpoe1 (Jul 29, 2009)

*EMT Ladder Stand*

Ok, I know you said you didn't need to see ladder stands made of EMT but that is all I have for ya. I have seen a lot of post about the fumes but I can tell you the fumes don't bother you, bother you, bother you, bother you, near as much as you would think. Just weld outside and stay clear of the fumes, the fumes, the fumes, the fumes, OK. I bought a cheep 120Vac Clark wire welder and I just love working with it. It takes a little getting use to but it is a lot of fun building your own stuff. The nay sayers are right about the strength of EMT but if you use your head for something besides a hat rack you will be OK, just don't sell any of your creations and you will be OK also.


----------



## Dextreme (Jul 7, 2005)

I use it for the ridge pole and center supports for my wall tent:


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

glpoe1 said:


> Ok, I know you said you didn't need to see ladder stands made of EMT but that is all I have for ya. I have seen a lot of post about the fumes but I can tell you the fumes don't bother you, bother you, bother you, bother you, near as much as you would think. Just weld outside and stay clear of the fumes, the fumes, the fumes, the fumes, OK. I bought a cheep 120Vac Clark wire welder and I just love working with it. It takes a little getting use to but it is a lot of fun building your own stuff. The nay sayers are right about the strength of EMT but if you use your head for something besides a hat rack you will be OK, just don't sell any of your creations and you will be OK also.
> 
> View attachment 684329


+1 Plus you should grind the galvie where your going to wels OUTSIDE stay up wind no Issues:wink:


----------



## letsgobowhuntin (Aug 4, 2009)

What else have you made, or used conduit to add to something to enhance the product or performance. Thanks,


----------



## jer7440 (Sep 27, 2005)

I made an off road roof rack for my old Jeep Cherokee. I don't have any pics right now...if I find one I'll post it


----------



## Riggen127 (Dec 23, 2008)

Here are a few photos of a buggy I built this summer for a friend.


----------



## SandMTarcher (Mar 22, 2009)

that buggy is awsome.. would like to pics of it in action.


----------



## Riggen127 (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks, I will see if I can get some action photos and post them.


----------



## letsgobowhuntin (Aug 4, 2009)

That looks good. Quite a bit of welding. How difficult is it to weld conduit? I am currently looking at a Hobart Handler 180 with a small bottle and cart for $600. I am quite confident that will do a good job welding conduit. I haven't welded for several years but am thinking Mig is the was to go because it takes a low skill level to operate. 
Looks good.


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

How difficult it is depends on how well you know how to weld. Its easy with a mig, I've even done it with an arc welder before. I weld most of mine with a lincon 175, if I want it to look pretty I use gas and if I don't care I use flux core.


----------



## Whack Master (Jul 14, 2003)

*Galvinizing*

Welding on galvanized stuff SUCKS it is hard to weld and make a good quality weld on and when you are done it rusts anyway:angry:


----------



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

^^^ it won't rust if you respray the welded area after it cools with galvanized spray paint.

if you do get sick from the galvanizing because you didn't take the time to remove the coating, start drinking alot of milk.

any type of welding, even TIG, you want adequate ventilation.


----------



## letsgobowhuntin (Aug 4, 2009)

What sucks the most is not having a welder.


----------



## letsgobowhuntin (Aug 4, 2009)

Got a 90 amp mig with a bottle and it is great to weld EMT. I successfully but welded conduit and need to figure out what I want to make. Any suggestions?


----------



## ShaneC (Oct 21, 2007)

I just made these. Very easy and light and extremly sturdy. I used 3/4" EMT for the runners and 1/2" for the steps. I drilled the runners and put the steps into them. Makes for a very sturdy ladder.


----------



## ShaneC (Oct 21, 2007)

Here is another pic.


----------



## seespotrun (Mar 16, 2010)

cool stuff !!!


----------



## letsgobowhuntin (Aug 4, 2009)

Anything else out there? I'm ready to go. I was thinking about makin a small cart to wheel around the 3 gallon sprayer instead of carring it on my back. Still in concept.


----------



## letsgobowhuntin (Aug 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## bansh-eman (Aug 24, 2009)

those of you that are welding, are you welding on EMT (thin wall conduit) or Ridgid (galvanized conduit)? 

I would think that EMT would have issues with burn through with how thin it is????


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

I tend to use the thicker rigid or IMC conduit for most things I build. Its easy to weld on EMT you just have to set the machine to a lower setting.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*My Conduit Creations*

Here of some of mine 
FYI- I was building these 3 rung section ladders, I call them 'LOOP LADDERS', for 3 or more years and now Big Game has something identical to these. Guess I shouldn't have posted pictures on here last year??!!
I also build the 'LOOP LADDERS' that interconnect as well, those pictures are already on here too.


----------



## shinobi3 (Jun 20, 2009)

heres a foot rest I did it


----------



## letsgobowhuntin (Aug 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Anyone build a tent frame out of conduit???
How about a socket style canopy???
Gotta be more stands out there!!


----------



## letsgobowhuntin (Aug 4, 2009)

I just made a log rack for the garage out of 1/2" emt. tacked it together with the stick welder. It worked great. Will post pics soon.


----------



## BigThicketBoy (Aug 19, 2010)

Welding Galv . Is not a big deal. Just make sure you buff it off real good [ I would not grind it off the E M T it's to thin] use a wire wheel or some flapper wheels.You know you got it all when you see sparks the Galv does not spark. You may also want to get some ainti spatter spray if your going ti us a mig or stick I would use mig w/.035 fluxcore wire Good luck


----------



## donn92 (Apr 15, 2009)

RatherBArchery said:


> Here of some of mine
> FYI- I was building these 3 rung section ladders, I call them 'LOOP LADDERS', for 3 or more years and now Big Game has something identical to these. Guess I shouldn't have posted pictures on here last year??!!
> I also build the 'LOOP LADDERS' that interconnect as well, those pictures are already on here too.


how do you bend the conduit into the loop and what size conduit did you use


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

My loops are made using 1/2" EMT, the side rails are 3/4" EMT pressed into a D shape so I have flats to weld the loops to. I use a 3/4" O.D, 180 degree, hand tube bender for the loops.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Heres my super shooter/ drawing machine.







I also made a two seater go kart with 1/8" plate steel bottom and roll cage. Sorry I haven't any pics yet. 

Hutch


----------



## StraightShotSam (Aug 11, 2010)

Bought some cheap ladder stands a few years back. Very basic. I added arm rests, and I made an adjustable gun rest for them, just because I had alot of extra.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

RatherBArchery said:


> Here of some of mine
> FYI- I was building these 3 rung section ladders, I call them 'LOOP LADDERS', for 3 or more years and now Big Game has something identical to these. Guess I shouldn't have posted pictures on here last year??!!
> I also build the 'LOOP LADDERS' that interconnect as well, those pictures are already on here too.


If anyone is interested I might be willing to sell the formed parts to build the ladders, you would just need to weld them and paint them yourself. PM me for info


----------



## Papa_J (Jan 24, 2010)

When I get back up to my lease, I'll take some pics of the stand I have made out of 3/4", 1", and 1/2" EMT. It uses trampoline material for the seat, a piece of 24" x 1-1/4" x 1/4" flat steel with 1.5" bolts with sharpened points tapped thru the steel and a ratchet strap and cable to fasten to the tree. By adding a set up 10" pneumatic tires from harbor freight, it doubles as a game cart if you get anything, and also a cart to tote in other stands.


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

Here's a practice stand I built. It's not what you use but how you use it. This was built from 1 1/4" fence top rail and 1/2" emt. Brazed (or gas welded) with 1/8" flux coated brass rods. It's built in 2 sections that slips together, I also used 1" althread welded to flat plate with a nut and washer for leveling.


----------



## Papa_J (Jan 24, 2010)

That stand looks VERY familiar. I think there are like 8 of them or more on my lease. How much did it run to make that one, and how high is it? I'm thinking of make a couple about 12' high for more mobility.


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

lol, you haven't seen this stand. It's 20' high to the platform with a 10' base


----------



## patterstdeer (Feb 28, 2006)

*conduit*

have built my own ladderstands and boxstands for years with conduit and chain link toprail


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

patterstdeer said:


> have built my own ladderstands and boxstands for years with conduit and chain link toprail


Nice looking ladder. I made a 20'er this year that was 2 parts bolted together. Sorry no pics. But it is pretty cool, made the splices with althread and flat plate. 

I like the fence top rail. I get mine at Lowes in the outdoor section. It's got male ends for make 20' or 2 part stuff, and it's cheap.


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

You really don't want to be welding electrical conduit. Thinwall or ridgid, it is all galvanized, and the zinc will burn and boil off as a highly toxic gas. You can safely weld "black" steel pipe.

You bend pipe w' a pipe bender. The hand held versions are commonly called a hickey. There is a larger ratcheting style called a Chicago bender, or a Greenlee. Both are bender manufacturer names. Bending pipe is a bit of skill and a bit art, and a lot of practice, or, as I called it, "wreckin' pipe".


----------



## bohmer2 (May 14, 2010)

Don Schultz said:


> You really don't want to be welding electrical conduit. Thinwall or ridgid, it is all galvanized, and the zinc will burn and boil off as a highly toxic gas.


There are two ways to welding electrical conduit safely, first you can grind the galvanizing off and you use a fan to move air and ventilate the bad gas away from you or secondly, you can use a respirator to protect yourself as well. These are common practices experienced welders use to ensure safe welding practices with materials that produce gases.


----------



## purplewg (Sep 13, 2010)

bohmer2 said:


> There are two ways to welding electrical conduit safely, first you can grind the galvanizing off and you use a fan to move air and ventilate the bad gas away from you or secondly, you can use a respirator to protect yourself as well. These are common practices experienced welders use to ensure safe welding practices with materials that produce gases.


Thirdly and method I use is to dip it Muratic acid for a few seconds and rinse.


----------



## purplewg (Sep 13, 2010)

Here's mine. It's only 10 feet to the platform and the pallet is temporary but is sufficent for flat Florida. I used 1 1/2, 1 1/4, and 1 inch EMT.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I use a fan to move the weld smoke away from me while I TIG weld the conduit. I also use silicone bronze filler wire, it requires a lower weld temp to connect the tubing. The process is a glorified brazing of sorts I do not need to remove the galvanize coating either.


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

RatherBArchery said:


> I use a fan to move the weld smoke away from me while I TIG weld the conduit. I also use silicone bronze filler wire, it requires a lower weld temp to connect the tubing. The process is a glorified brazing of sorts I do not need to remove the galvanize coating either.


I have been brazing emt for 40 yrs and never had a problem with galvanize.


----------

